# Nintendo Wii



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Nintendo Wii that I currently own here in the US will work there in Dubai when we move in September. I do understand that it is best to buy our TV's there and sell what we have here but I cannot seem to find out about our Wii. I am quite attached to it. I hear that we will have to use a converter but is there anything else I will have to do???


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

TinkerbellsMuse said:


> Does anyone know if the Nintendo Wii that I currently own here in the US will work there in Dubai when we move in September. I do understand that it is best to buy our TV's there and sell what we have here but I cannot seem to find out about our Wii. I am quite attached to it. I hear that we will have to use a converter but is there anything else I will have to do???


It will work on the TV's as long as you connect it to the A/V mode or HDMI. It will work only for only your current games since there is a region code setting in the WII. Because of this you will not be able to buy new games in Dubai and play them on WII. If your WII is modded its a different story since the region setting can be overridden easily.


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> It will work on the TV's as long as you connect it to the A/V mode or HDMI. It will work only for only your current games since there is a region code setting in the WII. Because of this you will not be able to buy new games in Dubai and play them on WII. If your WII is modded its a different story since the region setting can be overridden easily.



So basically I can use my Wii there the same way that I use it here? I assume I will need to use a converter...or is this a bad assumption? Also, games are not an issue as my husband is a pilot he can pick up games we want when his routes take him to the US.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Check the power adapter on the Wii...

If it says 110v - 240v then u dont need a converter.
If it says 110v then u need one.

Same goes for all your electronic equipment as the US and UAE works on 2 different AC voltages. Laptops, mp3 players, cellphone charges, anything you plug into the wall, read the label else it will fry the unit and/or the charger.


----------



## TinkerbellsMuse (Jul 3, 2008)

*Power Adapters..*



mazdaRX8 said:


> Check the power adapter on the Wii...
> 
> If it says 110v - 240v then u dont need a converter.
> If it says 110v then u need one.
> ...



So as long as the power cord specifies 110v - 240v it will work fine... Ok, now THAT makes sense to me. I checked the voltage and it only says 100v BUT I found Wii power adapters that are 110v - 245v so that the Wii can be used in any country. My MacBook adapter says 110 - 240v so that is a relief. Cell phones and service will be purchased in Dubai. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------

